# Are you sure???



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you sure my girls are going to be OK ? All this week here in New York its suppose to be sooooooooooooo cold!! In the teens during the day and 0's at night...I hate going out...I can't imagine how cold it is for them?? I've done like you said...water at all times, food, no heating sorse other than a light bulb from 3AM until 3PM for light (egg laying), dry, clean bedding in their coop...I don't know what else to do other than adding a heat lamp??? After listening to you folks I decided against that... Assure me PLEASE!!  Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its super cold here too. Still - 3 (not including wind chill) and its 10:30 a.m. I have my two 25 watt lights on 24 hours right now for added heat since their door to the run is open during the day. That dropped the temp in my coop by 10 degrees quick. Their main heat source runs off our wood boiler though. I know they're suppose to be fine with a dry place that is free from drafts but ... We still up the heat in the cold. Barely any snow to help insulate here right now. What bit we do have, I banked the coop & run with.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That's about it, other than maybe some scratch for supper. It has corn, and corn turns to sugar, and sugar turns to fat, and fat keeps them warmer. Not good in the warm months, but ok in the winter. They will huddle together for warmth, and they give off a fair amount of body heat. Possibly vaseline on combs and wattles to keep them from being frostbitten, and that's about it. They should be ok!!! I used to give mine warm, sweet oatmeal in the morning. The loved it, and it made me feel better too!!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Funny, I have been worried too (so you are not alone) as we are getting negative wind chills this week in NJ too. All the old timers on the forum do say no heat so I am going with no heat too. I do have an insulated store bought coop. I just added more shavings and gave them scratch and warm oatmeal. I just worry about my polish and silkie since they are so little. The rest of mine are cold hardy big birds so I don't worry as much about them. I do take my silkie and polish bantams and put them in the middle of the roost to keep them warmer (they are in the middle of the big girls). Not sure if this is a bad idea or not. ? Jen, what kind of birds do you have and how many?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here I am in south Texas, temps have been in the upper 30s for the lows at night, and I have been worried I just keep reading about all of you up north, including Alaska, and figure mine are quiet fine.


----------



## jenpayne (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been concerned here in OH too. We don't have a light in the coop or anything as there is no electric where the coop is. It's a smallish coop and there are five chickens in there, so I'm hoping that they'll be able to huddle together and keep warm. They have scratch outside and food inside, so they can eat as they please. It's going to be cooooold!


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2012)

They should be fine. They lay their feathers against their bodies and stay warm.


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2012)

Remember, they are animals and without you is to care for them they lived a long time in the wild amidst all kinds of weather


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all...I'm still gonna worry?!  I have 13 RIR's (lost one last week, never figured out why??) It's a smaller coop I lock them in at night. With 13 I'm hoppin they give off enough body heat. At 3AM the light comes on for laying eggs which I'm sure gives off some heat. Old timers...I'm counting on you!! Jen


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Jen- RIR are cold hardy birds so as long as you coat their combs; they should be ok. MY RIR is the toughest in our flock (and a bully, haha). I just keep thinking about all the little wild birds/animals that make it through the winter. And our girls have insulated nice coops (and full bellies). I don't light my coop bc I don't want my rooster crowing too early. The stray cats I fed 2 winters ago made it through 0 degree temps and 2+feet of snow without housing (I've since caught them and they live inside now). I just keep telling myself that.... so I don't worry either. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today is Tuesday afternoon here and at the moment it is 8*. With the wind chill (its blowing like crazy) its gotta be below 0*!! Tonight its suppose to be 0*, then the wind chill... I'm such a good Mama chick...this morning I made them a big bowl of warm oatmeal...they LOVED it!! Thanks for all the support, it helps! I'm trying to figure out how to do the vaseline on their combs?? Keep warm... Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been doing mash with warm water every morning to start their day outside in the cold. Then they've been inside their new digs with heat and light!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I've been doing mash with warm water every morning to start their day outside in the cold. Then they've been inside their new digs with heat and light!


 I can tell you really love your hens and roos!! I really enjoy all the posts on this site! Being you are a vet makes me feel confident in your answers. Thanks so much! Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you. I'm an animal advocate more than a pharmaceutical puppet. Just so you know. ;-)


----------

